# How to get him to stand for brushing?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can put a dab of peanut butter or cream cheese on the fridge for him to lick while you brush


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

That sounds exactly like Ava. She loves being brushed and petted but she ends up on her back and I want her to stand while I brush. I am interested to see your responses.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We reinforce the stand by placing a hand under and between his hind legs. It prevents him from sitting or rolling and helped him learn to stand for grooming.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

By "we" do you mean you have assistance from another person? Bailey follows what everyone else has said - loves it, but lies down.... Maybe I'll try the hand under and between. Thanks!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I start them out using a 6' leather lead, clipped on their collar. Then I put the other end around their tummy, looping it back up to their back. I then take the end of the lead, coming from under their belly and hold it along with the lead line coming down their back, in my left hand (I am right handed) I then take the brush in my right hand, lifting the lead in my left hand slightly, which holds up their head and tummy. so they cannot set down. As I brush them, I keep giving the command "stand". In time, the lead is not needed!

Good Luck


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

My four month old Golden does the same thing! I found after playing outside for a while he really calms down and I could get a good brushing in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brush every night (when they are calmer). And do the hand under the belly to keep them standing while you brush the sides and butt. <= I let my guys sit when I brush their chests out. It's easier to brush their "manes" that way. 

I don't mess with food when I'm brushing, but I will sometimes put a treat up high that they get when I'm done.


----------

